# Keeping in contact with spouse while out of town



## seesah (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on how often a spouse should keep in contact with his/her spouse while out of town with a friend?


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My husband is out of town at the moment, with one of sons at a competition. They have been gone for 4 days now. H rings or texts all day long! When he rang last night (my phone says the name of the caller), my daughter said, "it's dad, for the 1 billionth time today.."
Personally I think there needs to be some communication every day, even if it is a text. Perhaps we are more needy than other couples, but we miss each other & it is nice to know that the SO is thinking of you.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I generally call in the morning and again in the evening, sometimes text during the day. I only go out of town on business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

When my husband is gone I hear from him 1-2 times a day. He doesn't travel with friends though. It's either family or work related.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it depends on the relationship and the situation. I went out of town for my college reunion. My H knew in advance that the schedule was really full of activity. I didn't call for about 24 hours. The first time I was free was the middle of the night!! Lots of catching up to do. He was fine with it. Everyone is different.


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

At least once a day at a minimum.


----------



## seesah (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't heard from my husband in over 24 hours now. He left on Wednesday evening with one of his good friends to his hometown about 700 miles away.

I suppose there's more to the story that makes me anxious about not hearing from him. Yesterday evening I received a text from his friend's phone telling me that his was dead and instructing me to contact him at that number if I needed to. I texted his friend's phone and asked me to have my husband call me when he had a minute and had a signal. His friends started messing around with me, telling me they had time for me, that my husband was a d*ck, just being the same way they always are.

My husband called me about a half hour later, told me they were at the bar. I just assumed his buddies were drunk and hadn't given him the message immediately or that he was playing pool or darts with another one of his friends. We had a good conversation, he told me he loved me twice and we hung up. 

I've always had an inkling that the friend he brought up there with him is attracted to me. He's going through a divorce and I've tried to be supportive because my husband and him are good friends. He hits on me when he's drunk and I have called him out several times. My radar could be way off but I doubt it. After I got off the phone with my husband, his friend started texting me, asking me how I was doing, telling me he was glad I was fine, he sent me a picture that he took from when they were fishing, and then said "I miss you". I asked if I was talking to my husband and he said "no, but he is mediating". I assumed it was my husband messing with me by telling his friend to say that. I told him to tell my husband that I missed him too.

About 3 hours later I got a call from the same phone and when I answered they hung up. I called back and the same friend answered, I asked if someone had called me and he told me no one had but handed the phone to my husband. I asked if he had called me, he said no, said they were on their way back to the hotel, I could hear a lot of people (I wasn't sure how many people he was out with), and then said bye and hung up. It was just odd how short he was with me and then I haven't heard from him today. I knew that he was going to charge his phone and I sent him a text telling him that I wasn't comfortable with the way things happened that night.

I have only talked to him for 5 minutes since he's been gone. That's not okay with me but I wanted to make sure I'm not being irrational.


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

1-2x a day...when I was out of the country last year and was unable to call, I downloaded Skype mobile and we would chat everyday.


----------

